# instrument cluster



## travis bond (Oct 3, 2007)

I need to change my instrument cluster. I have found one for sale but the mileage on it is higher than mine. This guy says that the computer in the car will change it back. is that true?


----------



## ennacac (Aug 25, 2004)

I don't think that is true, I had to change one on my 2002 Pathfinder with one with higher mileage and it did not change at all other than to record the miles I drove after the install.

Tom


----------

